# My strength comes from the one I love



## sonamu

Can anyone help to verify this sentence "My strength comes from the one I love" in Hebrew "החוזק שלי בא מהאני האחד אוהב" is it correct?
And pls help to add nikkud (vowels) as I want it to be perfect tattoo on me 
thanks in advance


----------



## Aoyama

Welcome to the Forum ...
Can't write Hebrew here, haval ...
But :  _koakh sheli_ (_koakhi _could be possible) _bah me habakhur/habat (she) ani ohev _may be close to what you want.
Meaning : My strengh comes from the boy/girl I love.
To be confirmed, polished and properly written ...


----------



## hamosad

sonamu,
 A'koah sheli ba me A'ehad(boy)\A'ahat(girl) she ani ohev
 הכוח שלי בא מהאחד(בן)/האחת(בת) שאני אוהב 

Aoyama,
אני מקווה שאתה מבין מה שאני אומר... אם אתה משתמש בוינדוס, יש דרך שבה תוכל לרשום בעברית גם אם אין לך מקלדת מתאימה: 
לוח הבקרה
אפשרויות שפה
מקלדות ושפות (כרטסת)
שנה מקלדת (כפתור)
הוסף (כפתור)
בחר את השפה הרצויה
יפתח לך חלון דמוי מקלדת. בחר בשפה הרצויה בעזרת העכבר על ידי לחיצה על אלט+שיפט שמאלי
הסברתי על וינדוס ויסטה אז אם אתה משתמש באקספי הנתיבים עלולים להיות טיפה שונים מאלו שציינתי


----------



## sonamu

hi Aoyama,
hi Hamosad,

tks so much for your answers.
If I mean my strength comes from the one (maybe mother, father, sister, husband, even friend...) that I love, what should be the words? I am female & I say that sentence (tattooed on me ). And plsss help to add nikkud into that sentence.


----------



## OsehAlyah

How appropriate or correct would the following translation be?
הַכוֹחִי יוֹצֶא מְאַהוּבַתִי
ha'koahi yoze me'ahuvati
My strength comes from my beloved

ׂI don't think I spelled ha'koahi correctly.


----------



## Aoyama

כוֹחִי יוֹצֶא מְאַהוּבַתִי
I think this is good already, because it is _short_ (what is needed for a tatoo). _Koakhi_ without _ha_ ...
Shalom to the Forum hamosad.
Can't get exactly all what you wrote to me, but rav todot, all the same .


----------



## amikama

sonamu said:


> If I mean my strength comes from the one (maybe mother, father, sister, husband, even friend...) that I love, what should be the words? I am female & I say that sentence (tattooed on me ).


Then the translation should be:
כּוֹחִי בָּא מֵהָאָדָם אוֹתוֹ אֲנִי אוֹהֶבֶת
(literally "my strength comes from the person whom I love")

Although in masculine, the word אדם (person) may refer to any person, men and women alike.


----------



## hamosad

Aoyama, 
If you use Windows OS, you can write Hebrew even if you don't have a suitable keyboard:
1. Right-Click the Language Bar on the Taskbar > Settings > Add > Choose Hebrew and confirm.
2. Start > All Programs > Accessories > Ease of Access > On-Screen Keyboard. Change to Hebrew by pressing left alt+shift with your mouse.
*I explaind on Vista, so if you use Windows XP the paths may be a little different.



amikama said:


> הָאָדָם אוֹתוֹ אֲנִי


 I think it's sounds better like this: הָאָדָם שֵאֲנִי


----------



## Aoyama

Thanks hamosad.
In fact, I use Windows 7 and NOTHING seems to work (Hebrew, Japanese, Chinese, even special caracters like *e* and *o* ...). Tough luck ...



> כּוֹחִי בָּא מֵהָאָדָם אוֹתוֹ אֲנִי אוֹהֶבֶת
> (literally "my strength comes from the person whom I love")


right, but for a tatoo, I'd vote for _concision_ over _elaboration _...


----------



## hamosad

Aoyama said:


> Thanks hamosad.
> In fact, I use Windows 7 and NOTHING seems to work (Hebrew, Japanese, Chinese, even special caracters like *e* and *o* ...). Tough luck ...


 Hmm... that's weird. Maybe you did something wrong.
 Try following this guide:   t i n y u r l . c o m /y8q3gxh


----------



## OsehAlyah

Aoyama said:


> כוֹחִי יוֹצֶא מְאַהוּבַתִי
> I think this is good already, because it is _short_ (what is needed for a tatoo). _Koakhi_ without _ha_ ...


Hmm this is interesting. I would love to hear why the ה from כוחי is not needed or is incorrect. Since "My Strength" appears to be quite definitive.

Additionally, I still think my translation is missing a Kamatz or a Patach after the letter ח in  כוחי.

A couple of years ago before I memorized which English key represents which Hebrew letter I used the following online Hebrew keyboard:
http://www.mikledet.com/

If you don't have a language bar on your Taskbar, you can find setting for Languages in your Control Panel. Start->Settings->Control Panel->Regional and Language Options (This is for Windows XP)

Lastly, for those who already have the Hebrew keyboard setup this is the link I used to help me type out the sentence above:
http://www.qsm.co.il/Hebrew/wniqud.htm


----------



## hamosad

OsehAlyah,
You don't add ה הידיעה (ha) to words when you use relation (it's probably not the right word, but I'm not sure how it's called in English): so if you want to add ה הידיעה it should be like this: HaKoah Sheli הכוח שלי. Also יוֹצֶא means going out, and thats why בָּא  (coming) is more fit in here (My power comes from someone).
Sorry about the lousy explanation...

About the Language bar, you can also right-click the Taskbar >  Toolbars > Language bar.

hamosad.


----------



## sonamu

wow...thanks to y'all i finnaly got my answer. The sentence would be  כּוֹחִיבָּאהָאָדָםשֵאֲנִיאוֹהֶבֶת   . Will be my tattoo this weekend. Again tks y'all  

*** sorry some mistake that i couldn't put space between words.


----------



## Aoyama

To continue with Hamosad explanation :
using the_ "constructed" possessive_ kokhi (I had thought _koakhi_) excludes using the definite article. (Kokhi, kokhkha ... with possessive ending : 'khi,'kha,'khekh, 'khenu,'khekhem/n ...
Lev - libi (my heart, halev sheli/lev sheli)...
Using the _simple possessive_ (with _shel-_) you can say either _koakh sheli_ or _hakoakh sheli_, meaning something like : "this strength of mine" ...


----------



## hamosad

sonamu said:


> wow...thanks to y'all i finnaly got my answer. The sentence would be  כּוֹחִיבָּאהָאָדָםשֵאֲנִיאוֹהֶבֶת   . Will be my tattoo this weekend. Again tks y'all
> 
> *** sorry some mistake that i couldn't put space between words.


Don't forget the מֵ in the מֵהָאָדָם. Also if you want to make it shorter, you can change כּוֹחִי to כֹּחִי (without the vav). Instead you put _holam haser_ (ׁ).

hamosad.


----------

